# Kubota Bx cabs?



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Need a compact sidewalk machine and expect to get a bx26 with hydraulic blade and drop salter. Dealer isnt coming up with anything I like for cab. Anyone on here order their orange cab aftermarket? Got good handy guys, no issue installing ourselves just wondered if anyone can tell me a good product at a fair price?

Anyone have a pimped out bx sidewalk machine they want to post pics of to get me excited?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I had a B series with the factory cab. If you can budget it I highly recommend stepping up to the factory cab. They sure beat all the aftermarket ones and then you have ac in the summer. I did upgrade it to a JD 3039R now and that is even better but I always thought for what the kubota was it was a good machine. The only thing about their factory cab is that it was a bit noisy but it was still comfortable. I guess if your stuck on the BX I would check out cozy cab or techtite. They seem to have the nicest cabs around. I think mouser makes some nice ones to. Thats all I have for you. Best of luck.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

funny enough is that online kubota shows a really nice new factory cab for the bx line. Dealer never even mentioned that option, tried to talk me into some half fabric kit that will take 12 weeks to get. Odd hey?
Anyway trying a diff orange dealer and will see where that goes. Have heard of guys scoring nice cabs for 5500 and others paying north of 10K. Its one of those things i would never be sorry i had, but hard to write a cheque for that much $$ for a silly little tin box.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

tektite will be about $6500
I have one on my deere 1023s and they are really roomy
durham kubota might be able to help you?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree if you can go factory they are the best fit with AC too.
Curtis cabs are cheap alternative.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I agree if you can go factory they are the best fit with AC too.
> *Curtis cabs are cheap alternative.*


And junk....


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Well seems curtis now makes the new "factory cab" Looks better than the aftermarket ones i have looked up.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=e851687312892e722fefb829bb8cef4c&action=view


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rick W said:


> Well seems curtis now makes the new "factory cab" Looks better than the aftermarket ones i have looked up.
> 
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=e851687312892e722fefb829bb8cef4c&action=view


Huh...that is a huge improvement over the POS they made for my 1025 a few years back.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Now just need to decide if a pimped bx with broom, bauman 640 salter, cab, and plow is better than grabbing a ventrac ssv. Seems like a better bang for the buck but not able to do some of the tight stuff. Anything beats atv, shovels, pails, blowers for hours and hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rick W said:


> Now just need to decide if a pimped bx with broom, bauman 640 salter, cab, and plow is better than grabbing a ventrac ssv. Seems like a better bang for the buck but not able to do some of the tight stuff. Anything beats atv, shovels, pails, blowers for hours and hours.


If money weren't an object, I'd likely replace one of my 1025's with a SSV. On the other hand, it will give me an opportunity to see how well it works before making that decision.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...that is a huge improvement over the POS they made for my 1025 a few years back.


Let me tell you a story about doing an acre lot with an open ford 4N...if you complained about the cold you got a logoed tuque...


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Been doing walks for 30 years with walk behind blowers, shovels and atv's The idea of a cab, heat, and quality drop salter instead of pails and a grain scoop has been a dream a LONG TIME. After last winter and labour headaches.... I am buying something to fix this.  Just crazy the solution is going to be 25-35K canuck dollars.

OMG that is insane. We do take amazing care of equipment so should be good for a solid 10 years so not so bad over time right?


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking to replace a 12yo b7610 with a Curtis cab this winter. Will only look at the factory can going forward. More upfront but will get it back on resale.


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

rick W said:


> Need a compact sidewalk machine and expect to get a bx26 with hydraulic blade and drop salter. Dealer isnt coming up with anything I like for cab. Anyone on here order their orange cab aftermarket? Got good handy guys, no issue installing ourselves just wondered if anyone can tell me a good product at a fair price?
> 
> Anyone have a pimped out bx sidewalk machine they want to post pics of to get me excited?


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

We bought 2 box-25d’s and we love them. Heat is key lol. SSV no heat and you will need a ski mask to operate.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Curtis cabs are decent quality we have ~14 of them now on kubota b and f series. A few things we have changed is front windshield/wiper design. If anyone wants an f series windshield I have 10+ of them lol $1200 new. Also the plastic roofs are junk for sidewalks. You pick up a new account where you haven’t trimmed trees and crack.. my 2c we have used many other cabs as well cozy and Jo dell perry to name a few.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Got one ordered with the new factory cab. Will see, funny but pretty excited to actually have a cab on a sidewalk machine and a top quality drop spreader instead of plastic spinner junk. 

Any of you using the kubota (quebec made) broom out front? Does it work well on a couple inches of snow?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes the Kubota factory brooms are d cent quality. And yes they will kick out a few inches of snow with ease. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White_Gold11 said:


> Curtis cabs are decent quality





White_Gold11 said:


> Also the plastic roofs are junk for sidewalks.


Huh?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

For a sidewalk machine imo yes. And yes the deluxe cab comes with a plastic delicate little flower lid.. maybe my guys are the only ones that wreck stuff.. idk


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

The new factory cab (still made by curtis) seems to be a big improvement that made the bx ideal for me, not as fancy as the b3030 factory cabs but i have 6000' of 50" - 60" walks so it was a tough choice but think the bx with cab, broom, plow, drop salter, and loader should be adequate. We are not in a heavy snow area and our two main clients really like the idea of sweeping if possible and less salt so who knows. Spent a ton of time looking at all my options, think i made a wise choice.

Seems most on here prefer the jd 1 series over kuboat but we have had amazing luck with everything kubota we have ever bought and really have not been fans of most of our deere products so will see. 

To those that bought brand new cab tractors that are going to live a salty life....do you have them pro oil sprayed, do it your self or just steam clean and fluid film. Seems half the guys around here take awesome care of all their stuff...the other half just let them rot from day one. Love my stuff in nice shape, just wondered what works best on these tiny toy tractors.


----------

